# How to open port 80 in firewall



## r6mel (Nov 20, 2015)

After an update my domains on my unmanaged VPS are not working anymore.
It seems that port 80 and 443 are closed and remain closed even after adding rules in iptables.
Could there be anything else keeping those ports closed?


My VPS is running centos-6-x86_64


Any ideas where to look?


----------



## Munzy (Nov 20, 2015)

Is your webserver running?


What is the output of netstat -tulpn


What iptables commands are you using?


----------



## r6mel (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Munzy 


Thanks for your answer.


Yes webserver is running.
output:


Active Internet connections (only servers)                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address               Foreign Address             State       PID/Program name                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3000              0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      1043/drwebd.real                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25                  0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      981/master                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953               0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      864/named                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8443                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      807/sw-cp-server                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445                 0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      2458/smbd                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:12768             0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      758/psa-pc-remote                                                                                                                                                        
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6308                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      807/sw-cp-server                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7080                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      771/httpd                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7081                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      771/httpd                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      679/mysqld                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139                 0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      2458/smbd                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8880                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      807/sw-cp-server                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:465                 0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      981/master                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 MYIP3:53            0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      864/named                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      864/named                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22                  0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      2728/sshd                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 :::25                       :::*                        LISTEN      981/master                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 :::8443                     :::*                        LISTEN      807/sw-cp-server                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 :::993                      :::*                        LISTEN      733/couriertcpd                                                                                                                                                          
tcp        0      0 :::995                      :::*                        LISTEN      748/couriertcpd                                                                                                                                                          
tcp        0      0 :::106                      :::*                        LISTEN      516/xinetd                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 :::110                      :::*                        LISTEN      740/couriertcpd                                                                                                                                                          
tcp        0      0 :::143                      :::*                        LISTEN      725/couriertcpd                                                                                                                                                          
tcp        0      0 :::8880                     :::*                        LISTEN      807/sw-cp-server                                                                                                                                                         
tcp        0      0 :::465                      :::*                        LISTEN      981/master                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 :::53                       :::*                        LISTEN      864/named                                                                                                                                                                
tcp        0      0 :::21                       :::*                        LISTEN      516/xinetd                                                                                                                                                               
tcp        0      0 :::22                       :::*                        LISTEN      2728/sshd                                                                                                                                                                
udp        0      0 MYIP:53            0.0.0.0:*                               864/named                                                                                                                                                                
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53                0.0.0.0:*                               864/named                                                                                                                                                                
udp        0      0 :::53                       :::*                                    864/named


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

Ahh Munzy's command should show what is listening on what port.


Nothing in there listed on port 80 or 443.  So, appears your server is not running.


I recommend looking at ufw as a firewall solution to avoid the sheer insanity of iptables directly.


----------



## r6mel (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi drmike


Thanks for your answer


Seems web server is listening on port 7080 in stead of 80.


Couldn't I just change that into port 80?


----------



## ikoula (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello,


Check if you have NAT rules in your firewall settings 80 --> 7080


Check also main httpd.conf


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

r6mel said:


> Hi drmike
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> ...



Either manually configured on the wrong port or something else remapping the port.


Check your server config and put value at 80 instead of 7080. (most likely problem and solution)


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 24, 2015)

Type 


netstat -ntpl | grep httpd 


netstat -ntpl | grep nginx


because Plesk usually uses 7080 and 7081 if nginx is installed as well. If you do not see nginx running try typing


*service nginx start*


If that throws an error that nginx is not installed then type


/usr/local/psa/admin/sbin/httpdmng --reconfigure-all


then


/etc/init.d/httpd restart


you may need to start nginx also


/etc/init.d/nginx start


See if that works out for you.


----------



## r6mel (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Aurora Zero, and others.


Thanks for your input


Nginx is installed, but not running;


When I try to start I get:


Not starting nginx as it is disabled in config


How do I enable nginx?


  
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7080                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      771/httpd                        
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7081                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      771/httpd                        
[[email protected] ~]# netstat -ntpl | grep nginx                                                                      
[[email protected] ~]# service nginx status                                                                            
nginx is stopped                                                                                                         
[[email protected] ~]# service nginx start                                                                             
Not starting nginx as it is disabled in config


----------



## r6mel (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Aurora Zero (and others)


I managed to enable nginx with this command


/usr/local/psa/admin/bin/nginxmng --enable
 


Now Nginx service has started, and everything seems to be working again.


Thanks so much!


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

r6mel said:


> /usr/local/psa/admin/bin/nginxmng --enable



Strange path and all to run from.   Did you install Nginx from source or what happened there exactly?


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 24, 2015)

drmike said:


> Strange path and all to run from.   Did you install Nginx from source or what happened there exactly?



One word Plesk


----------



## r6mel (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes strange paths because of Plesk. Nginx was already installed, but wasn't running anymore after an update.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## norival1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT


----------

